# New Hunting Vids Review



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's a month before the season, and one of my favorite times of year....new hunting video time. :lol:

I've only watched a few so far. Fallin' Skies 2, Whistling Wings 10, and Duckmen 9 "bloodline."

The biggest dissapointment was Fallin' Skies 2, it had to rank as one of the most boring hunting videos I've ever seen. The first 15 minutes is in Argentina and all that happens is this; a duck comes in, it gets shot, and then they follow that up with another duck coming in and getting shot, etc. This goes on for a looong time, with NO talking. The whole video has very little talking, just kill shot after kill shot. The only dialogue is a cut of Jeff with Bill Jordan describing each hunt down at Bill's mansion, which again gets very boring and monotonous since Foiles says the same thing after every hunt. "I'll tell you what, that hunting in Argentina is UNBElievABLE." After the next hunt it was, "I'll tell you what, that hunting in MN was UNBElievABLE." It did give me an idea for a drinking game....if you were to take a shot of BEER after each time Foiles says a hunt was 'unbelievable' or 'phenomenal' you'd be wasted since it'd be equivelant to a power hour.

WWX was decent, they had a several good hunts. They do some hunting with the Zink crew and have a few hunt with the Delta guys which was cool. They also mix it up with hunts for honkers, snows, mallard, divers, and sea ducks.

Duckmen 9 rocked! It was one of the better recent duckmen productions IMO. Those guys still do it better than just about everyone else out there. 8)


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I'll agree with you on the Fallin' Skies 2, I had anticipated a great video but it wasnt to thrilling!!! Good idea on the drinkin game!!!!!!


----------



## Marty Haakenson (Jul 6, 2005)

Some other good ones are all the fowl pursuit series 1,2 and 3,Spring snows-wave upon wave, fowl play III, and an excellant youth hunting video,waterfowl invitation.Check em out.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Foiles should go back to making his own without Jordan. Those videos got a guy all rilled up to put the hurt on some birds.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Fowl Pursuits got Buck Gardner in them, dont they? The best Takem from H.S. was the one with Buck. I still giggle about the air biscuit part.


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

What is the hunt in MN like (geese, ducks, location)? I am disapointed to hear that it was bad...I thought Fall'n Skies 1 was great.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

The new 24-7 is pretty damn good not quit as good as the first but still a pretty damn good video


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Primos Truth 3 or 4, whatever, is good, has a really good mallard shoot from MT.

New 24-7 is good.

Fowl Pursuit 2 is good. Massive jewelry taken.

Fallen Skies 2 is all carnage with little to no dialogue, thumbs down.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't care for the Jordan guy. Every break he kept taking his wallet out saying let me get my credit card ready for next year. I agree Foiles should go on his own again.

The Fowl Pursuit series are with Shawn Stahl. Gardner's are called Fowl Play I believe.

Just picked up Fowl Pursuit 3 and Tim Grounds Top 10 Questions. Also got the RNT goose hunting DVD with Kelly Powers. He had some great calling tips in there but it appeared they struggled with the geese.

The duck hunt in Primos 4 in MT was great! There was also a great one in CO if I remember correctly.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> .The duck hunt in Primos 4 in MT was great! There was also a great one in CO if I remember correctly.


Forgot about the hunt in Colorado, nice!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Zink's Cluckin Crazy is pretty good but I agree not as good as the first 24/7.

Thought it was kinda funny to see the Z-Unit pissin behind the dumpster at the Holiday station in Minot. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

What ever happened to the video that Chris and the other Nodak guys were suppose to put out? :huh:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> The Fowl Pursuit series are with Shawn Stahl. Gardner's are called Fowl Play I believe.


Thanks Porkchop


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bull_Can said:


> What is the hunt in MN like (geese, ducks, location)? I am disapointed to hear that it was bad...I thought Fall'n Skies 1 was great.


It was a hunt by TRF. Apparently artic cat has a guide service on their land. Foiles stopped by for a day and did a hunt on his way to Canada. They didn't shoot many geese (it might not have been the early season though). The entire hunt last only a few minutes and isn't very good. I also liked the first fallin' skies, which is why this one was such a dissapointment.


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks, Matt.

I really liked the first Fall'n Skies (a good mix of geese and ducks) because it was mostly in Canada and the northern tier. I have a shelf full of the southern timber hunts and want more of the prairie hunts. What I would love to see is a Delta diver hunt (Manitoba)...anyone seen one?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I gotta go buy some of these...my video collection has been treading water lately. 8)


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Best video I have seen so far has been 24/7, I work with Zack Rednour he's a pro staffer for zink and he said that Field damn near lost all of their video footage, because his computer crashed. The only thing i didn't like is some of the "fansy" editing they did. The worst has to be fallin skies II.... BORING!!!!!!!!! But better than watching a chick flick.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

guys i thought fallin sky's 2 was better,jmo....because you didnt seen any wings or heads being blown off, they were a lot more consious on what they were doing this time....jmo tho


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

shooting birds at 15 yards with a pettern master...oh well!!!killing a bird on the first shot and shoot 3 more times just to blow feathers is insane in my opinion...like it wasnt enought they show it in replay at low speed... uke:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

purepower said:


> guys i thought fallin sky's 2 was better,jmo....because you didnt seen any wings or heads being blown off, they were a lot more consious on what they were doing this time....jmo tho


You're right in that they didn't have slow motion shots of birds being blown in half, so I'll give them props on that. That's the one thing that was an improvement.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Black feet down

Non stop action and great footage. Frist class DVD by all means.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

i just picked up the new duckmen movie: Duckmen of Middle Earth (NZ new zealand) it has some awsome hunts on it and alot of pretty cool footage. there is even a bonus on the dvd of phil going on a new zealand style deer hunt (Very Cool). i highly suggest it to anyone who liked #9: Bloodline.

I also bought the new RNT: In the Hunt POWER TRIP. it is a pretty good movie except for the fact that it gets a little boring at times especially when they are talking about the hunts.

Just my Two Cents.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I missed this post earlier. Just bought Fallin Sky 2 three days ago. Have to admit I was totally pumped for this video since the first one was awesome, have to say it was quite boring compared to #1.

I want to see more footage of pickups trying to get boats up and out of the water when the ramps have 6 inches of snow on them!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Saw Fowl Play 3 - not bad lots of mallard kills, an interesting snake river idaho hunt where the guide uses a retrieving german shepard!. They even have segment with a sporting clays champ showing Buck Gardner shooting techniques.

Looks like most of us are in aggreement about Fallin skys 2. In the last part of the video he mentions a Fallin sky's 3 , somebody needs to tell him he needs to spice it up. I aggree on the multiple shot close ups of ducks getting blown up. As long as Mr. Jordan is footin the bill we'll probably see more of the same.

Thank god it was only $11


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anybody seen Knock'm Down's "Stranglehold"? I picked one up at the DU fest in Oshkosh and thought it was pretty good. The bonus Kodiak hunt was short but pretty wild. I think this is their first video. I think its definitly a buy.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i picked up Fowl Pursuit 2 and 3 a bit ago, both are good, i like shawn, he isnt constantly trying to push products and he doesnt seem like he is doing too much acting (with the acception of honker talk). it looks like they shot the parts where he talks to the camera in his garage, which imho is pretty cool compaired to some of these fancy lodges the other guys put themselves in. Fallin Skies 2 i also didnt like, Jeff just kept saying the same things over and over again, and that idiot that kept talking about getting a plane ticket didnt need to be part of it. the RNT kelly powers video was alright, i thought i would like that they hunted the same area through out the whole video but it got a little old by the end. they also did alot of acting. cluckin crazy was good, i liked how they got more than just that hunting in there. but again, trying hard to push the avery stuff, just like jeff, and barnie, and kelly, and seems like almost everyone else. its refreshing to hear shawn say "hardcore full bodies are a great decoy to have in the field." i almost had to rewind it and listen closer to make sure thats what he said. everyone seems to have their own call company, but everything else you see says avery or ghg on it.


----------

